# PHP kompilieren



## Sturm (23. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich´hab mal wieder ein Problem:
Ich will mein kleines Script in GTK2 ausgeben (aj dum formuliert...   ) dazu will ich es in eine exe datei umwandeln. Es hat ja schließlich nicht jeder PHP auf dem PC und hat Lust ständig was in der Eingabenaufforderung einzutippen. Kennt jemand einen kompilier?


----------



## Hroudtwolf (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

Das was du vor hast geht nicht.
PHP ist keine Compiler-Sprache.
Mehr Infos auf Wikipedia.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Php

MfG

Wolf


PS: Wobei es ja einen MONO-Compiler geben soll der PHP beherrscht. Hab ich aber noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Sturm (23. März 2007)

Ich hab schonmahl Skripte in PHP gesehen, die exe endung haben. Und soviel ich weiß ist Gnope auch in PHP.


----------



## -GS-Master (23. März 2007)

PHP an sich ist nicht zu kompilieren, wie es mit PHP GTK2 aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Jedoch lassen sich mit PHP auch *.exe Anwendungen aufrufen und mit verarbeiten, da hast du schon recht, jedoch sind diese nicht mit PHP geschrieben und auch nicht Compiliert worden. -.-

hier interessiert dich vielleicht
http://gtk.php.net/


----------



## Hroudtwolf (23. März 2007)

Hab den NET-Compiler gefunden.
http://www.codeplex.com/Wiki/View.aspx?ProjectName=Phalanger

In wie fern das ganze mit normalem PHP kompatibel ist kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.
Das Ding ist eh ein Ausnahmefall. Denn PHP ist nicht dazu gedacht um Binaries zu erzeugen sondern serverseitig Scripts auszuführen.


----------



## deepthroat (23. März 2007)

Hi.

Hier ist ein Compiler der aus PHP eine Standalone (windows) .Exe macht:

http://www.bambalam.se/bamcompile/

Gruß


----------



## Hroudtwolf (23. März 2007)

Wobei das eher ein Linker ist. Also kein Compiler.
Denn es speichert die Source in einer Executable und macht sie somit über diesen Weg ausführbar.

Beschreibung der Entwickler:


> *- How does it work?*
> The converter embeds encoded PHP source files as resources in a generic statically  compiled PHP launcher executable. It also has an option to compress the final exe using  the UPX executable compressor. Simple console applications end up with an executable at a size of 500-600kb.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (23. März 2007)

Hroudtwolf hat gesagt.:


> Wobei das eher ein Linker ist. Also kein Compiler.


Doch, es enthält auch einen Compiler, nämlich Turck MMCache.

Im Übrigen sagt die Existenz eines Interpreters für eine Sprache noch nichts darüber aus, ob sie auch kompiliert werden kann oder nicht. Es gibt schließlich auch C-Interpreter.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Sturm (26. März 2007)

Hi,
Wie instalirt man das Script? Ich habs jetzt schon oft versucht, bekomm aber keine exe Datei raus. Und geht das Programm auch mit GTK2?
MfG Sturm


----------



## deepthroat (26. März 2007)

Hi.

Was genau hast du denn runtergeladen?

Was genau hast du gemacht nachdem du das Ding entpackt hast?

Was war die Ausgabe des Programms?

Hast du dir mal die Beispiele im /examples Verzeichnis angesehen?

Wie sieht deine BCP Datei aus (falls du eine erstellt hast)?

Gruß

PS: Man kann laut der Homepage Extension DLLs einbinden - es sollte demnach auch mit GTK+ funktionieren.


----------



## Sturm (27. März 2007)

Ich kom bei keinen von beiden mit. Gibt es nicht einfach ein Programm, wo man die Datei Nme eingibt und es dan die exe Datei ausgibt?


----------



## -GS-Master (27. März 2007)

Wenn du dir dass programmierst schon -.-
Wie wäre es wenn du einfach ne andere Sprache lernst ...

Was genau willste denn nochmals realisieren als EXE-Datei?
Also was soll denn das für ein tolles Programm sein, dass sich niemand im I-Net sondern aufm Rechner anschauen sollte ...




hier mal was interessantes für dich
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/php_pear/25_0_pecl-005.htm#2064142b26cd9af7a6bd32a9465cc26a
http://www.zend.com

Beim zweiten Link soll ein Compiler irgendwo zu finden sein ... das erste erstellt einen Bytecode


----------



## Sturm (27. März 2007)

ah, den bytecode kompieler hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, finde aber nichts was es bringen soll.
Zu den anderen Sprachen, wollte ich mir schon lange mal Ruby und Perl anschauen, finde aber keine guten Bücher dazu.


----------



## -GS-Master (27. März 2007)

Wollte mir auch Perl aneigenen, meinte aber da du Exe-Programme schreiben willst, dass C++ doch besser für dich wäre ^^


----------



## daddz (27. März 2007)

Sturm hat gesagt.:


> Zu den anderen Sprachen, wollte ich mir schon lange mal Ruby und Perl anschauen, *finde aber keine guten Bücher dazu.*


Das ist nicht ernst gemeint oder? :suspekt:


----------



## -GS-Master (27. März 2007)

es schmecken halt nicht alle Bücher -.- ^^


----------



## Napofis (1. Oktober 2008)

gibts auch noch eine andere möglichkeit php scripte auszuführen
auser sie im Browser aufzurufen

das mit dem komplierer klappt auch wunderbar bei mir 

aber C++ wollte ich auch schon immermal lernen
kennt jemand ein gute  Tutorial 
bevor ich stundenlanger suche mit google durch dreh


----------

